# 2008 pressure control solenoid code P0746



## autofeature (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it a simple fix to replace the pressure control solenoid on the Nissan rogue, I was wondering if I could avoid a trip to the dealer. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Sanity check! 

"pressure control solenoid" symptoms - Google Search


----------



## autofeature (Apr 4, 2016)

I did that, but not quite sure, hence i'm asking


----------



## autofeature (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the tranny has to be removed?


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

7% of people trust car dealers. Avoid at all costs. They're lawyered up and lobbyisted up. 
Where I live, only 0.2% of the Graybar Hotel residents are in there for fraud. It's a low risk, high income line of work. Putting people in prison for fraud is bad for business.
If you need a part, try not to give them your VIN. They will probably sell your personal info to list brokers.


----------

